
Ask HN: How would look the ideal tech interview for a DevOps/Cloud Engineer job? - jocatalin
As an engineer involved in the tech recruitment for our company, I’ve always had the goal of providing a good experience for our candidates. I try basically not to put people thought what I disliked in my past interviews.<p>We currently ask our applicants to do a pull request to one of our open source projects. But this is not always working as they may not be familiar with those projects&#x2F;technologies.<p>So for jobs in this area, that involve infrastructure automation (Google cloud, AWS, Azure) deploying orchestration layers (Kubernetes, DC&#x2F;OS) and automate whatever runs on top if this (CI&#x2F;CD) how would your ideal interview look like?
======
QuinnyPig
> We currently ask our applicants to do a pull request to one of our open
> source projects.

"We currently ask our applicants to volunteer for one of our marketing
efforts." I'd claim unfamiliarity with it too.

If you want to test skills, give them a toy problem to implement. If you want
them to do something of value to your company, pay them.

------
oaf357
I wouldn't even consider your company based on this alone.

